# Laziness and demotivation due to SA (unemployment)



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

I recently quit my job due to SA related problems and other aspects of my mental illness (I got mad and blew up at them, there is no chance of salvaging that job) now back in the job market I had forgotten how hard it is to find a job as a SA person much less in this economy. I've already filled out all the online apps I can to avoid talking to people. I will avoid picking up the phone, dread actually going into a place to ask for a job or an application. I've been to one interview but was turned down. 

My problem is waking up day-to-day I have nothing to do, I will actively fight going outside and looking for a job. If I then decide to do some housework I will procrastinate and fight doing that too. I don't understand why when I was at my job I could do these things without a problem but the more i'm without work the lazier and lazier I get. 

Has anyone else faced unemployment as a SA person? I doubt I would qualify for social security as I have shown being capable of holding down a job. Do you know of any treatment options for the unemployed in the north west? 

Or if that is too daunting can anyone recommend any herbs and supplements to motivate? 

It is frustrating as a person in "limbo" I have an older partner that takes care of most things and we have been floating on my tax checks but that will soon run out (since I quit I don't qualify for unemployment, it was pretty stupid of me) I am seriously considering the army as a form of suicide, as if I lose her I have nothing else and will end up on the streets.


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as you, and I feel the exact same way. :lol

Some days are really really bad, where I don't even feel like getting out of bed, I want to stay under my covers all day, but then I get hungry, so I actually have to fight and struggle to get out of bed. I'm also baffled how I managed to keep a job for a year and a half (I quit in October). It was so miserable, but I still went every day. When I think of getting a new job, every single job seems like an inevitable unimaginable hell. I can't take it anymore. I'd almost rather be homeless.. somewhere warm. LOL


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

trevor35th said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, and I feel the exact same way. :lol
> 
> Some days are really really bad, where I don't even feel like getting out of bed, I want to stay under my covers all day, but then I get hungry, so I actually have to fight and struggle to get out of bed. I'm also baffled how I managed to keep a job for a year and a half (I quit in October). It was so miserable, but I still went every day. When I think of getting a new job, every single job seems like an inevitable unimaginable hell. I can't take it anymore. I'd almost rather be homeless.. somewhere warm. LOL


Yeah, I know how you feel i'd rather get high all day and then go to the mission for shelter and food. Responsibility sucks, my wife has a son and I feel like sh** because I want to take care of both of them rather than the other way around.


----------



## 31GoingOn13 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, this is my first post. I decided to register after reading your comments.

I'm in a very similar situation, but I'm not sure that it's due to laziness and lack of motivation. I think that unemployment/underemployment often causes inertia. Definition of inertia courtesy of wordnet.princeton.edu: (physics) the tendency of a body to maintain its state of rest or uniform motion unless acted upon by an external force. 

Many (most?) people need that external force-- work, to feel productive and to get things done (on the job and off). 

I'm a substitute teacher (due to already mentioned economy). I have know that when I deliberately schedule myself for only one or two days a week instead of five, I get less done at home than if I would have worked a full week. In essence, I do less with more time.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

31GoingOn13 said:


> I get less done at home than if I would have worked a full week. In essence, I do less with more time.


Hi there and welcome to the forums.

I'm the same way. If I have a lot of free time, my grades for school suffer. It's strange but I really function better when I know I don't have a lot of time to waste. I always put things off when I have free time because I always think I can just do it later but I never get it done.


----------



## 31GoingOn13 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, Cypress. I see you're a fellow procrastinator.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Hi there and welcome to the forums.
> 
> I'm the same way. If I have a lot of free time, my grades for school suffer. It's strange but I really function better when I know I don't have a lot of time to waste. I always put things off when I have free time because I always think I can just do it later but I never get it done.


Hello to all the fellow procrastinators out there responding. I know exactly how you guys feels, I HAVE to wait to the last second to do anything. With employment there really isn't anything to wait around for except for homlessness and poverty to happen. I've tried setting my own datelines for things but when I do it to myself it dosen't really mean anything.


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

I am in the same boat, maybe my boat is more like a submarine.. ie., in deeper ****!!

In the last 3 years I have worked for 6 months i think. But I haven't been totally idle either. 
I was studying for an year. But I had good savings, so I haven't been dependent on anyone but myself. 

One reason, I found out that I am as lazy as I am, is because, I have food allergies. 
Basically, when I eat wheat, I get super lazy. Its more like really bad fatigue.

So unless I really like to do something, I wont do it, which in a way is a blessing in disguise.

I used to hate my job. But eventually lost it cause i wasn't interested in it.

After trying to figure out, what I want to do which I would love, I am now making games for the iphone & loving it 

So there's always a silver lining. All the pain leads to somewhere. 

Here are some practical tips which I found through trial & error
- I was super energetic when I was a pure vegetable diet. 

- There is a concept of ama, in Ayurveda which is basically undigested food.
Ama is also formed when you don't sleep on time and basically when you don't follow the 
rythmn of nature.
The fatigue will go away if ama is cleansed out of the system.


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

Lol I'm bringing this thread back from the dead because it's so true. FML


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

It's funny because being unemployed I feel guilty doing things I enjoy doing in my free time because I should be applying to places. But then I try and look for jobs and I get too anxious or just procrastinate the whole time by not really doing anything. So here I am with an unlimited amount of free time but unable to do anything fun yet at the same time not really making any progress finding a job. 

I am stuck.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## nova shy (May 27, 2011)

Yes , i have the same problem. Recently i had to move back home with my parents which makes things even worse. I find it really hard to get out of bed because of my unemployment anxiety and depression. I am too anxious to go out and apply for jobs in person. I don't know how to motivate myself .


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

It sounds like may also be suffering from depression. Depression is good at preventing people from getting things done. From classes I have taken and books I have read. The best advice is to make a schedule and make sure you stick to it. It's very important to structure your time. Good luck to you.


----------



## Oobin (Jan 5, 2011)

nova shy said:


> Yes , i have the same problem. Recently i had to move back home with my parents which makes things even worse. I find it really hard to get out of bed because of my unemployment anxiety and depression. I am too anxious to go out and apply for jobs in person. I don't know how to motivate myself .


I've been in that situation and the longer you do nothing the harder the depression hits. What about just going outside for a walk or for a jog? Aside from exercise being helpful for anxiety it also gives you some time outside of the house. Practice overcoming anxiety by even just saying hello to people as you walk by.

I'd also advise talking to a doctor. See if you can get in to see a psychotherapist. Maybe participate in some cognitive behavior therapy.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

It's not that you're lazy, it's that your SA/issues are making it so incredibly hard to get a job (which is hard in itself even without the issues) that you "appear" to be lazy when in reality you're fighting for your life.

I know man, I've been in those shoes.


----------



## goddessofpain (Jun 30, 2011)

I have never gotten unemployment so I guess can't really see eye to eye on that. But, I KNOW how it feels to do any job with SA. And I can tell you it is 10X harder for us than a person with normal social habits. I do have to communicate. Yes, at first picking up the phone and making a call to customers or receiving inbound calls was torture. A few yrs ago I had a job in tech support and you can imagine a person with SA having to help someone and not having all the answers right away, frustrated customers yelling at you, sometimes for things that other techs did!! It was a nightmare lol It was the worst 9 months of my life. But the more I did it, the more I learned and was comfortable and at the end when I quit, my employees and boss respected me because they knew how hard it was for me. I used to sit with my legs up in my chair when calls were coming in, my supervisor used to say "she's on a tough call she'd in the fetal position" hahahhaa

As soon as I quit I went to a multiple staffing agencies and asked them if they could fin anything for me. Like a week later they had something for me and I got it. I've been at that job 3 1/2 yrs now. Am even making more $$ and on special team now. But when I started it was the same - so hard to pick up the phone. But the difference now is huuuuuge. I can pick up the phone with ease - when I started my voice was all shaky and unsure of myself. Now I am myself and comfortable and feel like I can take on just about anything. Day to day presents new situations but I learn from them and grow. If ever I have to do something I'm dreading doing I always say to myself "grab the bull by the horns" hahaha it works!! 

My point is I think you should keep trying and not just applying online. Try a staffing agency, try calling, try applying in person. The truth of it is, you are going to have to do things you're uncomfortable with socially in order to get a job. But what's the worst that can happen? You get rejected? At least you're trying!! It is such a rewarding feeling to know you are working and that you are overcoming your fears, it gives you confidence!! And the social anxiety goes away more and more. You will feel more of a sense of purpose too, the unemployment situation is probably making you feel down on yourself. I shared my story, sorry was long, but to show that if someone like me can do it - you can too.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

'army as form of suicide' is a terrible idea. per se, you end up permanently maimed instead of dead (missing limb, vegetated state, or paralyzed in a wheelchair from neck down) then you'll be worse off than you are now. :no have known it to happen personally and it is *not* fun

probably should come up with a plan b like volunteering somewhere and see if they have any job openings or going to the vocational rehab office in town, ask neighbors for odd jobs, apply to fast food joints, unemployment office, etc.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm the same way: when I have a schedule, I work well. It's amazing how much I can do. When I was an undergrad, I belonged to nine organizations that met weekly or biweekly and was an officer in eight of them. I took 21 hours most semesters and was on campus usually 14 hours a day. I have never had so much to do, but I did it just fine. Then I became a grad student with only three classes and no organizations, and I slowed so far down, I barely got anything done. Now it's summer, and some days, I don't get out of bed.


----------



## Exi Kid (Jul 3, 2011)

I find the best thing for me to do is keep myself occupied whether it's reading a book or drawing, cleaning, whatever. Though sometimes I do run out of things to do, or I'll be super depressed at being completely alone. 

And don't even get me started on applications, interviews, and all that! I'm surprised I'm still breathing!


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

Can relate to so much written here, am in the same boat as far as my SA affecting my employment. Was at my last job for over 14 years but the last year or so was just too unbearable just being around others, so hard to explain but just could not be around others in any kind of way. Now it's been almost 11 months since I left my job and I'm worse off than ever,:sigh so clueless on what I can do, actually with my SA not much I can do, really not all that depressed but the thought of being around people at this time is just an impossible dream, no idea what what to do.:no


----------



## Jaysy (Jun 10, 2011)

Can relate to this myself. I was at Uni but dropped out - hated my course, didn't like being around others etc.

I've worked on and off for the last few years, jobs through agencies - building, factory work. Nothing that requires a great deal of communication which suits me.

I haven't been working in the last 6 months and when i'm not working i do find myself being extremely lazy and demotivated. Not all the time as some days i keep myself occupied. I exercise regularly, at least 3 times per week but i still lye about a lot on my bed or on the sofa feeling sorry for myself and wondering what the hell i'm going to do with my life.

I'm also fed up looking for jobs and getting nowhere - either i don't fit the criteria for the job, i do fit the criteria and fill in an App form but i don't hear anything back or on the odd occasion i'm asked for Interview, i mess that up 
It's not that i don't work, i'd absolutely love to as it would stop the boredom and make me feel worthwhile. It's just so disheartening.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

what do you do for money?


----------



## Jaysy (Jun 10, 2011)

liero133 said:


> what do you do for money?


Job benefits. The joys.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i'm the same. i quit my job almost 2 years ago, not because of SA but was just tired of working there. i thought i could look for a job on my own but got lazy and demotivated and spent most of my time just bumming around the house watching tv and going online.

that time went by so fast and i haven't done anything productive. even though there's no point of dwelling on it now but i should've went on unemployment benefits as soon as i quit my job because they would help me look for work. i recently went on it but now i'll be going to school so they won't help me as much.

the only positives to my unemployment is that i have the time and energy to exercise regularly which resulted in losing weight and helping with my mood. i got counselling for awhile and i'm more self-assured of myself.

lately i've been waking up later just so the day could go by fast. i do the same thing everyday - exercise, watch tv, read and go online. i'm so depressed at home. i'm so happy to being going to school soon. i just need to find a job as well.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

screwjack said:


> I recently quit my job due to SA related problems and other aspects of my mental illness (I got mad and blew up at them, there is no chance of salvaging that job) now back in the job market I had forgotten how hard it is to find a job as a SA person much less in this economy.


 This is an important point (for people who care and don't want to be unemployed). No matter how angry you get at your current employer, if you have a job, just don't say or do anything and whatever you do, don't quit. It'll usually be easier to find another job when you're already employed.

A few reasons....

1. Potential employers know you're not desperate for a job

2. They know you're what I guess they'd call "employable"

3. It just looks bad when you're unemployed. They're wondering why. You want to do everything you can to prevent them from wondering what happened to your last job.

4. They know you're "honorable" and you didn't just take off and leave your last employer hanging. Thus, they know that even though hiring a new employee is always a risk, more than likely, you'll give them notice and time to find someone else if you decide you don't like the job.

5. You don't have to kiss butt and beg and they know it. You have the upper hand because you can walk away from an unsuccessful interview without caring that you didn't get the job. You can still pay your bills.



> Has anyone else faced unemployment as a SA person?


 Yeah. I've been unemployed for years. For me, it's no problem (for the time being) because I don't have bills and don't care about having a job.



> Or if that is too daunting can anyone recommend any herbs and supplements to motivate?


 I doubt any of them will actually motivate you. I've been taking 5-htp and I've been feeling a little better than I used to but it hasn't really motivated me to do anything. Valerian root is OK to relieve stress but I don't think it'll motivate you. That's all I've got for the moment.



> It is frustrating as a person in "limbo"


 Yeah. Limbo sucks no matter how you look at it. I've pretty much been living that way forever. I have resigned myself to a life of limbo for as long as I live.



> I am seriously considering the army as a form of suicide, as if I lose her I have nothing else and will end up on the streets.


 Well, if the army isn't something that scares you, maybe it's better than nothing. Who knows? Maybe it'll open some doors for you that you can't see at the moment. I have known people who found their way into a career through the military.


----------



## bootoagoose (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to my world. I lost my job 6 weeks ago and have slipped day by day into a state of inertia. In the first week I was a whirlwind of enthusiasm and confidence - applying for jobs, volunteering, exercising, doing enjoyable activities, cleaning the house and keeping as busy as I was when I had the job. Now I can't even motivate myself to do 'fun' things, let alone job hunt. I've even turned down a couple of interviews because I don't really want the jobs and can't bear to put myself through an interview unless I really want the job. I spend my days reading, surfing the internet and feeling sorry for myself. I can't believe how quickly I crashed and burned.

It's a lot to do with confidence. I've always battled SA but have always managed to disguise it or find ways around it whilst employed. Being unemployed is my worst nightmare because the whole job hunting pantomime is my nemesis. The constant rejection, the 'phoney' self-promotion, the endless interaction, being judged all the time. I can't stand it! Even looking at a jobs board can have me in tears. Isolation makes it worse. The more 'cut off' I am, the less confident I become and I have way too much time to ruminate and lose sight of the bigger picture. No wonder we're all under the duvet!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I just hate working. ive never had an interest in it. i dont like anything. im screwed


----------

